# Windows 7 user password not working



## AbsolutelyJo (Aug 19, 2010)

I bought new Acer Aspire and had Windows 7 loaded. During set up it asked for User name and password which I provided. After it rebooted it will not recognize my password and I cannot get past the first page. I know my password as I put it in twice - computer not recognizing it. What can I do?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure that neither Caps Lock nor Num Lock are on. Remember that the password is case sensitive.

Other than that there is not much, if anything, we can offer. You will probably have to use the Recovery partition (or Recovery disks or installation DVD if you got either) to go back to factory condition. Luckily this will not be very far back.


----------



## AbsolutelyJo (Aug 19, 2010)

Do not have recovery disks -- came already instalaled with Windows 7.

Have typed 100 times lower case higher case and partial caps -- nothing works.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Try booting into the safe mode and use the "Administrator" account.

If you can get in, then go to control panel and User accounts, and then change account, and select the problem account, and remove the password.

Other than this it is against Tech Guy rules to help to bypass passwords.


----------



## torrence1122 (Aug 26, 2010)

< Mod edit>

content removed

please reads the rules before posting again

Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

AbsolutelyJo

thius is a fairly common problem with Windows 7 and quite easy to fix, 
press F8 at boot time to get to boot options

at the bottom of screen should be recovery options 

select that & then on teh recovery screen, select system restore 
chose ad ate before this happened, yesterday or day before & restore

This normally happens due a badly applied windows update that dmages the user account so it can't recognize the user password


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

or if it was from initial start up & boot up then press alt+F10 at boot time & use the Acer inbuilt restore to factory default


----------

